# Help! Did I kill my yeast?



## htc (Nov 8, 2005)

Help, is my yeast dead? It doesn't look like it normally does!!! I didn't think I heated the milk too hot. Maybe I poured it into the yeast to hard/fast?? Think I should use this and give it a try anyways? It usually has bubbles and looks porous (spelling??)

Thanks!!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeast is cheap and you haven't yet invested a lot of time and effort on this recipe.  Toss it and start over.

For future reference, the water temp should not exceed 110F.  You should get a frothy mass on top of the liquid.  Check the yeast expiration date.


----------



## htc (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey Andy, I did toss the first batch. I did another batch. It was better than the first, but not frothy like it normally is. Oh well, we'll see what happens. My yeast is good, just bought it last month and keep it in the fridge. 
Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 9, 2005)

I recently read a recipe that (I kid you not) said the water should be at "blood temperature"   . I thought that was a rather odd description as I can't say as though I have a lot of experience with knowing hands on what the temp of blood feels like. I usually aim for something in the 100 degree range with my water, and have found that if it is acidently a little colder you get better end results than if you push it much over 110.


----------



## Constance (Nov 9, 2005)

Just don't do what I did...I was making pizza for guests, and realized too late that my yeast was out-dated, sooooo...I used two packets instead of one. 
I put the pizza in the oven, and we had a few beers. When I looked in the oven to check on it, it was at least 6 inches tall. I opened the oven, poked a few holes to let some air out and mashed it down with my spatula, and had another beer. When I looked again, it had risen even further. We did everything but stomp on it, but the danged thing wouldn't go down, and wouldn't get done in the middle, so we ended up eating the toppings and throwing out the crust.


----------

